# Tuna



## Nicelymakinway (Jun 24, 2008)

Took some friends out for there first bluewater trip, hoping to get some White Marlin actions that's been so hot. On the ride out I was explaining that Marlin like to take a swipe at the bait and if that happens to drop the bait back to them. Well you'll see in the video that they listened at put the reel in free spool at the first sign of a bit, except it wasn't a Marlin but a tuna. After some team work they landed their first Tuna. Got him just south of the Nipple, water was blueish, lots of flying fish and birds, but not much action. Came in shallow and my buddy got his first Grouper as well and some nice Mingos. Hard to stop and fish in those temps. 


https://vimeo.com/104261646


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

can't beat some grilled tuna and some fried grouper. congrats on the first of each!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice job guys! You had to be in the right area for a white if you ran into a blackfin!


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Gotta love some yellowfin, that would def make any trip successfull, lots of good reports coming in!!!


----------

